# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Up to no good

Inc and Jake on the beach last week

Hard at work

T shirt a guy was wearing on the job in a fab shop last week! :biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This is what I do when not fisnin. I have been known to catch a bass or two.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Port Mansfield soup line.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*Deer on property*

Made a trip to the property and wake up to see this from the front porch.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

My little Tuna from Tuesday.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> T shirt a guy was wearing on the job in a fab shop last week! :biggrin:


probably came to my garage sale a while back...


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

teaching my kids the importance of wearing shoes. This was a fresh water catfish fin that I got cut out of my foot. 

Little mans first bass on a tiny torpedo.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> My little Tuna from Tuesday.


it is pretty small, sure its not a bonita?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Some good pics folks!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Melon, are you drinkin' again?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nope not yet! Sorry for posting Fridays music on Fridays Pictures. I deleted them.lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Some good pics folks!


X2


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Daddy Daughter night at the Ranger game recently. 
Fireworks after the game. 
Piucture of a cow my son drew in the 2nd grade. Back leg is gone now, but you get the picture


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

HAUTE , is that T- Rod in the background of your last picture or his famous look -alike ?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

My boy



















another when he was little. kids are so much fun.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit....is that a high fence lodge....can anybody hunt it? 

Hamster haven

Nice surprise in the fridge when we got back from the beach last satry

Snapper and soft fries

Sunset over Yamama


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> HAUTE , is that T- Rod in the background of your last picture or his famous look -alike ?


That's his look-a-like Big John!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Ha! Ha! Artifishual I owe ya some green for that last picture. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Haute Pursuit....is that a high fence lodge....can anybody hunt it?


No fence Harbor... just keep 5!


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Let's see if I have learned how to post pics.

Two pics I took during a recent B-17 flight. What a trip.
My grand kids, otherwise known as the Kissn' Cuznz.
Fulton Harbor in the fog.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Her some from the past of old B-list get togethers. Close your eyes girls! l Catch ya on the flip side infamous. 

I'll be hiding. lol


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Last Week*

Our home away from home last week in S.E. Oklahoma near Broken Bow Lake.

Sure was tough coming back 

Also, a few pics from one of our Eagle Scout candidate's projects. His project, to me, is 2 or three in one. Phase one of a Chimney Swift Tower being built at Kleb Woods Nature Center out near Mueschke Rd & FM2920.
He finishes tomorrow by adding a kiosk around the base.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

More yahoos

2" thick t-bones from the HEB in Bay City...Internet J working his majic

Trying to run baits out 

Tube we went up the creek and stole!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

on the road to Silverton.....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Man great pics everyone!

Our little girl born yesterday at 9:06.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

huntinguy said:


> Man great pics everyone!
> 
> Our little girl born yesterday at 9:06.


Congrats.....dad


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*My Little Girl*

Just turned one. At the ropin' pen with Daddy


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Congrats.....dad


What he said -- congratulations!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

King fish from vacation trip in rock port a few weeks ago.
k bobs with king fish and gulf shrimp.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> Man great pics everyone!
> 
> Our little girl born yesterday at 9:06.


Congrats, huntinguy! Great pitcher. I oweya sum.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Very Nice!!!!*



huntinguy said:


> Man great pics everyone!
> 
> Our little girl born yesterday at 9:06.


Congratulations


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Last week in Cozumel
Don't worry I spared everyone :slimer:


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

A couple of Pics of the sun rise from the duck blind last hunting season....it's getting close

A Wild Turkey glass I had made. One of the few things we found at our beach cabin after Ike decided that we didn't need it any more.... man I miss that place...... Dang Hurricanes


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple of Blue, our rescue Bloodhound, hamming it up for the camera. 
He's a pretty good hound, but so far, he's eaten the remote, a camera, my phone, and quite a few other things.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

thanks so much everyone! Mont thats one fine lookin hound!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mont said:


> A couple of Blue, our rescue Bloodhound, hamming it up for the camera.
> He's a pretty good hound, but so far, he's eaten the remote, a camera, my phone, and quite a few other things.


And then, after a good meal, went to sleep?  :biggrin:


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My youngest daughter and her friends at her 15th bday down at selkirk on the colorado. Spent the weekend feeding all those kiddos and taking them skiing.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

slopoke said:


> And then, after a good meal, went to sleep?  :biggrin:


lol, no, there's usually a pit stop involved first.  He's barely 6 months old right now. The height of his day is our mile walk in the park we take every evening. I finally found a way to get him to sleep all night.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Pictures of some deep water drilling activity I took last Saturday. Pictures are of Shell's Perdido Spar, Noble Drilling's Clyde Boudreaux, and the support vessels. Really cool to see what's going on 156 nautical miles offshore in 9,000 foot of water.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mont said:


> lol, no, there's usually a pit stop involved first.  He's barely 6 months old right now. The height of his day is our mile walk in the park we take every evening. I finally found a way to get him to sleep all night.


Careful on those evening walks, Monte. Ol' Blue's bound ta be a chick magnet!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Creek crabs

Land crabs 

Shame you can't tie these knots to get little gators out of the truck anymore

Turtle washed up on Sargent Beach

One more of the partners in crime! 

Cool pics everyone....outta here till next week...hope everybody has a good weekend!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Just a few*


Last Halloween
My family
Beautiful morning


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Congrats, huntinguy! Great pitcher. I oweya sum.


 Congrats ....beautiful....got you covered on the green Slopoke


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*Close the door already*

Potty training


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

24Buds said:


> Potty training


That's just Classic!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Thought I'd cool everyone off with some pictures from cold weather!

1. Great restaurant in Munich : sehr Gemutlich!
2. Bones of a Saint in Munich. I've made thre request that when I go, this is what I want them to do with me!
3. Meat Market : Munich
4. Christmas Market : Hamburg
5. Ice skating rink in town square : Esbjerg, Denmark
6. Canal home anyone? Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

chad said:


> Pictures of some deep water drilling activity I took last Saturday. Pictures are of Shell's Perdido Spar, Noble Drilling's Clyde Boudreaux, and the support vessels. Really cool to see what's going on 156 nautical miles offshore in 9,000 foot of water.


Great pics! Please do not interrupt the work on the Noble rig because Noble pays half of the bills at my house, they need to be working as much as possible


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few memories from Florida


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few more....taken by Clark Little


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Those wave shots are fantastic!
Some from Crosby a few weeks back...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Wish I was ridin with ya!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a few more from July 4th...I can't show the good ones. :biggrin:
The Dirty Girls!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

my family


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> Man great pics everyone!
> 
> Our little girl born yesterday at 9:06.


*Awesome Awesome Awesome!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Your world is changed forever..... FOR THE GOOD!*


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*More Great Pic's - Nice job*

Congrats on the baby huntingguy, awesome photo of your family.

Our entire summer has been eaten up by this:

*Here comes a heater*








*Nasty Slider on the way*








*Gone* !!








*Looks like Uncle Charlie
*








*District 16 Champs*








*Section 3 Champs - Off to State in Tyler*


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Some older ones recently scanned*

*Future Mrs. Hevy and I in a high school play (Oliver) 1980*








*Brother & I with some tourney-quality bass from Somerville 1970*








*I should have died when this happened 1984*








*Mont will remember this, lol !!*


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hampton's Marina-Aransas Pass. Check out the boat name and the sign in the window.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*1973 to 2009 Father and Son*

The first pic is me and Dad only 6 weeks after I was born in 1973. We're on the front porch of our beloved camp on Bayou Cook, out of Empire, La.

Of course that camp is gone now, but Dad and I took a trip this past weekend to a friend's camp in Grand Bayou out of Empire. Dad and I spent a lot of time cooling off on the swing beneath the generator shed and my buddy Ziggy caught us for a pic. It's a trip I know I'll treasure for the rest of my life. Thanks for buying the camp and teaching me how to fish Dad. - Sandy


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Sandy*

great memories I bet. I'm glad you did not sit in your Dad's lap in the second pic. Tooooo Cool, man.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Turtle*

out of mitchells cut at sargent


----------



## RR_TX (Nov 9, 2006)

My son loves to fish... Last weekend, we anchored the boat at Mitchel's cut and out of the 6+ hours we were fishing, Alex only put his pole down for no more than 30 minutes. In the blazing heat, he did not want to miss his opportunity to catch a hammer head shark. My son has a fascination with sharks, all things wild and gloves. So when he learned that there was a glove to hold the fish - he was all about that. Every time someone had a fish he was ready with his glove on. He will be turning 5 soon and he is not far from unhooking his own fish. He can bait, cast, and reel like a champ. We fished with squid and he caught a handful of fish from croakers to hardheads. All in all a great day.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> Here's a few more from July 4th...I can't show the good ones. :biggrin:
> The Dirty Girls!


Show me the good ones buddy


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Wisconsin vacation


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

More Wisconsin vacation


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics everyone.....


----------

